# Oregon



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Haven't posted a trip report in forever. Been busy with all sorts of things lately.

Anyways, I spent the last week in Oregon on a remote brown trout river, trying for the big boys.



















A couple rainbows showed up. Cool to see the big brutes in alongside the browns.




























All in all, it wasn't a bad trip. Caught plenty of fish, but they were a bit smaller this year than last year. That's due to the fact the river was running at 10 cfs. not as much room for redds for the fish to spawn. Hopefully we get a decent winter and there's more water there next year.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Spencer what happened to the picts?


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

You pics are not loading.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Odd, I saw the pics on my work computer, but here at home, I cannot. Nevertheless, very nice fish you caught. How long were the biggest? 

Have you had time to hit the local stuff recently?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What bugs were they hitting? Real flies, or those bait type flies that Catherder likes to fish?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure why they're not loading, I see 'em fine. Just uploaded them like usual. 

The longest we caught were well over 25 inches. Most of mine were 21-23. The biggest pictured here was 21. 

They were hitting egg patterns, but I did get a dozen or so on dry-fly midges.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> What bugs were they hitting? Real flies, or those bait type flies that Catherder likes to fish?


Silly Gary, quality like that almost always comes from hucking something more substantial than the foo-foo stuff you favor. :roll:

The same applies locally. A couple of examples today from my detour after voting, just for you.





Even the whitezillas agree with me.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

I was planning a trip this November to that river. But the 10 cfs killed the trip for me. Hard to get a drift at 10 cfs.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

browntrout said:


> I was planning a trip this November to that river. But the 10 cfs killed the trip for me. Hard to get a drift at 10 cfs.


It's hard but not impossible. Just takes a bit more work. Last year it was at 14 and that was better, but 10 was manageable. I think we managed 150 fish between the 4 of us in 2.5 days of fishing.

If it makes you feel any better, average size was down. Caught mostly 20-inchers this year, as opposed to the 24-26ers that were the average last year. Although I attribute that to low water, so there's less room for the big brutes to move in to spawn. Plus, there's getting to be quite a few fish in that river. Oregon may want to look at letting folks keep some browns from that river.


----------

